# What are your favorite everyday e/s combo's?



## natalie75 (Feb 21, 2006)

Suddenly, I feel like I have so many e/s that I don't know what to wear.  What three e/s do you wear together the most?  My new combo is Woodwinked, Nylon, Coppering.  HELP, I'm feeling overwhelmed!


----------



## cyens (Feb 21, 2006)

damn having too much make up that I dunno what to wear is kinda of my nightmare, thats why I try to control not to buy so many :S 

I said try... sigh


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 21, 2006)

well its not really everyday but swish and parfait amour


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2006)

My favorite neutral combos are Pollen/Soba/Espresso and Mulch/Pollen. Just about any brown looks good with Woodwinked, so there's always that. I'm also into: Swish/Nocturnelle/Shadowy Lady (I'm semi-goth, so yes, this is everyday to me), Aquadisiac/Bitter, Gorgeous Gold/Humid/Femme Noir, and Gorgeous Gold and/or Expensive Pink/Rule/Coppering. This includes a non-MAC product, so maybe I shouldn't even post it, but it's so pretty and easy I have to: a Shadestick close to your skin tone/eye-safe glitter.


----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2006)

I like: 

Woodwinked (lid)/Bronze (outer third and crease)/All that Glitters(brownbone)/Shroom(highlight)...or substitute Expensive Pink for All that Glitters.

Hepcat and parfait amour(lid)/Say yeah! (browbone)/Shroom (highlight)...or substitute star violet for hepcat.

Paradisco(lid) and parfait amour and shimmermoss to line bottom lashline

Bronze and shimmermoss on lid, bronze to line.

Bearing in mind I wear glasses so I can get away with a little more....


----------



## brookeab (Feb 22, 2006)

I love coco beach and goldenaire together.


----------



## Tonitra (Feb 22, 2006)

I love to use Gorgeous Gold and Coppering (sometimes I throw in Chrome Yellow and Melon for more fun).


----------



## heenx0x0 (Feb 22, 2006)

Woodwinked over Romp and Golbit to highlight


----------



## ben (Feb 22, 2006)

patina all over, trax in the crease, shroom to highlight and beautymarked to line


----------



## enka (Feb 22, 2006)

My everyday office look is Shroom (allover), Mineralism (lid) and Satin Taupe (crease). In Summer I add a little aquadisiac and/or blue peep f/l.
I do Vex and Greensmoke these days quite often.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm really into combining deep jewel tones with dark browns:

Steamy & Twink
Aquadisiac & Antiqued
Au Contraire & Coppering
Ingenue Blue & Mulch

Stuff like that


----------



## mpicky (Feb 22, 2006)

I like
Surreal and Blue Absinthe
Tempting and Al that Glitters


----------



## MDgyrl4life (Feb 24, 2006)

Coppering and Amberlights is my fave.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 24, 2006)

bright fuschia pigment and beauty marked....yeah i know that wouldn't be most people's everyday look but i do it often
blue absinthe aquadisiac and chrome yellow
sensualize and gingersoft


----------



## Ereticka (Feb 24, 2006)

I like: coppering(lid) gorgeous gold (inner corner and highlighter) and rule (liner) or

honesty on top of penny shadestick (lid) coppering(crease) and retrospeck (highlighter)


----------



## kimmy (Feb 24, 2006)

i like this maybellinne trio called tassled taupes, i've been using that alot lately.

as far as mac goes though, probably like rio de rosa+liesuretime or tilt+deep truth.


----------



## lindsay (Feb 24, 2006)

for a neutral look i love using honesty/bronze or honey lust/nylon/black tied with some blitz & glitz fluidline


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 25, 2006)

I use pigments a lot: Golden Olive with Vanilla is one of my fave combos.


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 25, 2006)

Woodwinked/Twinks/Bagatelle is one of my faves, especially with a bright liner.


----------



## hypodermic (Feb 25, 2006)

Dazzlelight on the inner eyelid and Milani Illusion on the outer lid.

UD Vapor inner eyelid, Either the green from the NARS Iceland duo or Lusterleaf on the rest of the lid (Metamorph would work if you own it, too) and to line, and then UD Vert on the outer V. Guys go nuts for this one on me with black eyeliner.


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brookeab* 
_I love coco beach and goldenaire together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I second this, mix in a little retrospeck on the bottom to line and possibly as a highlight and you're golden!  Its my new favourite daily look


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 26, 2006)

my new favorite combo is...

honesty on the lid
haux in the crease
shroom on the browbone

its pretty neutral, i need it for work.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 26, 2006)

Lots of great ideas!  I just wrote a bunch down to try!!  Thanks


----------



## Paperdoll (Feb 26, 2006)

MAC Satin Taupe or Shu Uemura ME945 & Stila Cloud.


----------



## natalie75 (Mar 2, 2006)

*What do you wear with what*

I don't know about everyone else but now that I've collected so many colors, I don't know what to do...............I've made my own color palettes, I've made lists, I've searched and seached this website.  I'm blonde, blue eyes, 47 and NW 20

What three e/s combinations or pencils, liners (eyes) do you wear most often?


----------



## Kat (Mar 3, 2006)

*More than 3 I know...*

Everyday - woodwinked on the lid, all that glitters or expensive pink on the browbone and shroom to highlight.  Bronze on outer V and in crease if I want to smoke it up.

Everyday but a little less neutral - hepcat and parfait amour on lid, line with the same, phloof on browbone and shroom to highlight.

Fun brights combo - from the outer v inwards across the lid...bronze, shimmermoss, freshwater, say Yeah! on browbone, shroom to highlight and parfait amour to line lowerlashline.

Pastel combo - paradisco all over lid, say yeah dusted over the top and on browbone, shroom to highlight, line lower lashline with shimmermoss and parfait amour.

All well blended of course.  I have so many more I could share. I love a green smokey eye with sprout and humid as well. And i've recently discovered the joys of star violet as a lovely everyday colour


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 3, 2006)

I did a green smokey eye with sprout and humid today! woo!
I'm quite a bit darker than you but here goes...
Neutral look for me: Amber Lights and mulch on lid, Mulch and Embark in crease, Blurr to highlight, light liner in black or brown, black or brown mascara
Fun looks: Humid in crease, sprout/swimming on lid, bitter in inner corners, black tied dusted lightly in inner crease, blurr to highlight
Steamy in inner corners, Amber lights in middle lid, expensive pink in outer corners, hepcat in crease, expensive pink on outer/lower browbone, naked lunch to highlight, hepcat/steamy to line bottom lashline, heavy black mascara.


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 3, 2006)

I wear patina and omega a lot with vanilla or nylon and pair brighter colors in the crease, I love brightliners and pair greens, purples and blues with these shades.. charcoal brown is my new neutral.  I also like goldbit


----------



## Dena (Mar 3, 2006)

Warning: I'm a very neutral gal : ) I do these most:

- Satin Taupe all over lid or just as liner and crease/Vanilla
- Patina and Omega on lid/Vanilla
- Tempting smoked out/Vanilla/Naked Lunch for highlighting inner corner or eye/Black Tied on outer V

- Patina all over lid and up to crease/Vanilla/Tilt to line under eye


----------



## Dawn (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is another thread that might help you out!  
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=40175


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 4, 2006)

Hehehe... she made that thread too.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 4, 2006)

Lately I am loving Retrospeck, Love  Bud, and Coppering together!  I also like retrospeck with trax and iris print and for neutrals, I like retrospeck with mulch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  can you tell I love retrospeck? LOL!


----------



## kalikutes (Mar 6, 2006)

well mostly its retrospeck/mulch or tempting/black tied and frost pigment for highlight. no matter what the two shadows i always use is black tied and frost pigment. and always smolder for the eyeliner.  most combos are any base color with mulch or tempting and black tied. 
juxt/mulch or tempting/black tied and frost for highlight
goldmine            ''                    ''              ''
gorgeous gold     ''                    ''              ''   
tilt                    ''                    ''              ''
retrospeck/sumptious olive/ black tied.

i also love swish/sketch and beauty marked. 
cranberry/sketch/black tied.
parfait amour /black tied
shroom/deep truth/ black tied.
no matter what i always use stilife paint under it all! best thing EVER!
these are my everyday looks. im never dull lol. i have lots of other colors but these are the ones that get the most use.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i love wearing retrospeck, coco pigment, and tempting together for my everyday eye makeup


----------



## Ambi (Mar 6, 2006)

My very neutral but "eye popping" combo is Twillery and Expensive Pink, and a little more dramatic combo is Star Violet and Twinks.


----------



## Nycutie182 (Mar 7, 2006)

Lately ive been using bagatelle and bronze because I haven't had much tme tog et ready in the morning.


----------



## stuntpilot (Mar 9, 2006)

Cheapy NYC white for browbone
Woodwinked all over lid 
Romp (crease)
Jane Clubbing (outter lid)

This goes with EVERYTHING.


----------



## natalie75 (Mar 18, 2006)

*anyone tried Soba?*

I've been wearing Soba and Omega (not together) with Amber lights or Espresso.  You can blend in cranberry or greens or wash over with Woodwinked or All That Glitters


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 19, 2006)

-Kitten, All That Glitters or Bagatelle on brow bone, Ingenue Blue inner 1/3 of eyelid, Woodwinked in the middle, Antiqued on the outer 1/3 of eyelid, crease and liner
-Sprout on brow bone, Overgrown on inner 1/3 of lid, UD Mildew in the middle, Sumptious Olive outer 1/3 lid and crease with Shade fluidline to line


----------



## burnthemaps (Mar 22, 2006)

My usual combos are:
All That Glitters with Antiqued
Electra with Aquadisiac, Tilt and Contrast
Stars n Rockets with Electra


----------



## cocodivatime (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kat* 

 
_I like: 

Woodwinked (lid)/Bronze (outer third and crease)/All that Glitters(brownbone)/Shroom(highlight)...or substitute Expensive Pink for All that Glitters.

Hepcat and parfait amour(lid)/Say yeah! (browbone)/Shroom (highlight)...or substitute star violet for hepcat.

Paradisco(lid) and parfait amour and shimmermoss to line bottom lashline

Bronze and shimmermoss on lid, bronze to line.

Bearing in mind I wear glasses so I can get away with a little more...._

 

Thanks so much for telling which color goes where.  I know its no-braner for experts but it REALLY helps a newbie like me.


----------



## melliquor (May 27, 2008)

I will have to try alot of these combos.  I can never remember what I do from one day to the next.  I always try to do a different combo.


----------



## Jello89 (May 29, 2008)

Today I tried and fell in love with nylon/plumage/steamy


----------



## CandeeNova (May 30, 2010)

shroom on lid, wedge in crease, brule or mylar to highlight


----------



## monter (May 31, 2010)

I really love the shadows from Prep for Color - Prepped for Glamor all over the lid, Sorcery in the outer V and lightly in the crease, Hey as a highlight and lightly down the center of the lid.

I'm a big fan of Amber Lights on the lid, Saddle in the crease, and something like Embark on the outer V.

All that Glitters all over the lid and Smut lightly in the outer v and lightly in the crease is really nice too, especially if you use smut to line as well.

I aso really love Beautiful Iris and Satin Taupe - a neutral, work wearable combo with a little more color.


----------



## nettiepoo (Jun 1, 2010)

These couple days Iv been wearing: Sumptous Olive n crease + inner lid (leave middle lid w/o)
then: Goldmime n the middle lid
Mulch n the outter V
and UD black e/l + mascara 
I came up with this last week and got compliments from different ppl.


**IMO, Goldmine really sets this off!


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 2, 2010)

Patina on lid, Typographic in the outer V. Any highlight that's your favorite (today I used Shroom but Ricepaper works too)


----------



## L281173 (Jul 17, 2010)

My all time favorite is  Indianwood primer on the entire lid.  Rule  on the Lid, Jewel Blue on the inner crease blended to the Outer V.  I like to wear either Bronze or Woodwinker on the brown bone.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 17, 2010)

My everyday fav look would be Nylon as a highlight and All That Glitters all-over my lid. Then I love lining my eyes with NARS Night Flight.


----------



## Rioselva (Jul 21, 2010)

I really like patina all over with mulch in the outer v. Blanc Type to highlite.


----------



## Bella Mac (Jul 22, 2010)

For everyday I just throw on Phloof! and Mulled Cider. I love Mulled Cider. It really makes my eyes pop!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm really into low/no shimmer lately, so I've been favoring the satins and mattes. Right now, I love Brule (lid)/Soft Brown OR Wedge OR Cork (crease)/Vanilla to highlight. Looks great with black liner, but my fave right now is UD Lucky (copper/bronze).


----------



## Penn (Jul 26, 2010)

Lately my new favourite everday eyeshadow combo is MAC Cosmic, Firespot and Mulch


----------



## blusherie (Jul 26, 2010)

I love Arena with Sable, Paradisco with Star Violet, Time and Space with Texture, or any bright color with Satin Taupe in the outer corner. If I'm really in a rush, I just chuck on some Patina!!


----------



## Lyssah (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I'm really into low/no shimmer lately, so I've been favoring the satins and mattes. Right now, I love Brule (lid)/Soft Brown OR Wedge OR Cork (crease)/Vanilla to highlight. Looks great with black liner, but my fave right now is UD Lucky (copper/bronze)._

 
OMG! Freaky! Lately mine has been; Brule/Tint-a-Tee/Wedge and Vanilla to hightlight.


----------

